# Kobukai…"The Rhithm of the Nature”...



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,
this is my second layout in this forum.............

Specs....
Tank:70x50x45
Light: 5x24w t5 (8000K)(change this week to ADA NA lamp 150w-Green+2x24w t5)
Substrate: Aquasoil Amazonia+power sand M(penac W-P, bacter 100, tourmaline BC,clear super)
Fertilizer:Brighty K, Step 2, Special Lights.
Water changes 50% weekly
Fauna: Paracheirodon innesi, Hemingrammus Armstrongi, Hyphessobricon amandae, ottocinclus sp.
Flora: Ludwigia Arcuata, Ludwigia Brevipes, Myriophyllum mattogrossense (green), Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala sp. green, Eleocharis Parvulus, Microsorum Narrow, Bolbitis heudelotii,Vesicularia Ferrei










Rotala Sp. Green.........










Best Regards, Pepe.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice tank, Pepe. Nice color balance. How long have you had the tank for? 

regards,
Ravi


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

gravy9 said:


> Very nice tank, Pepe. Nice color balance. How long have you had the tank for?
> 
> regards,
> Ravi


Gravy9, the layout has 6 months.

Regards, Pepe.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome! I love your use of wood, some of it has moss, but most is exposed, very nice! It looks like old growth, very stable!


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Great tank!
Amazing reds and that Hemingrammus Armstrongi make me crazy!
Good work!

Regards,

Luís


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the comments..........

Luis.......one snapshot of my Hemigrammus Armstrongi...........beautiful fishes.............:bounce:










Regards, Pepe.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Beautiful tank!

I really like the two different colors of those fish and how they look exactly the same. I'm sure that makes the school really impressive to watch.

And that top angled shot of the rotala is really cool too.


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice depth!


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, a frontal update................










Regards!!


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

My goodness, that is awesome!! Good job! I love the overhead shot of the Rotala.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

holy crypts batman! beautiful rotalas! 

do you have any pics of the hardscape before it was planted?


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

well done!! i wish mine looked half as nice


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

Chadly, I do not lamentably have a hardscape's pic, because I change the wood in the 3 months after the set-up, if you visit my blog, in some early entries, you can see what I tell him.

Regards, Pepe.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Impressive, again!

I'm green with envy.


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi guys, I want to be grateful to the whole APC's team, 
for the article " Tank of the Month".

I´m very happy.:cheer2::cheer2:


Regards, Pepe.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulation and AWESOME tank!!!
Love the Rotala Sp. Green!


----------



## Loren27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Pepe :high5:. I'm new here and would like to give you congratulations :first:, in APC too :mrgreen:.

Best regards.

Loren


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

Amazing!


----------

